
Ugh, Green Bubbles Apple’s iMessage Makes Switching to Android Hard - hcurtiss
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ugh-green-bubbles-apples-imessage-makes-switching-to-android-hard-1539867600
======
hcurtiss
You cannot escape iMessage unless other users delete the group text thread. If
they do not, even after you deregister, group texts will land in iMessage
purgatory. I can't believe Apple hasn't been sued for this. The solution is
for iMessage to ping Apple's servers to confirm none of the recipients has
deregistered. If any one has, then fall back to SMS/MMS.

